# What is this staffie crossed with?



## hellyb (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you tell me what breed is this staffie crossed with?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Who knows?? But looks a gorgeous lil dog whatever it is


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

hellyb said:


> Can you tell me what breed is this staffie crossed with?


Bulldog and mastiff I see in staffs...but don't quote me on that


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I slightly see Doberman in the first picture.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

he looks like a staffie proper to me, lovely little chap


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mmmm are you sure it is a cross.....? looks like it could be just staff to me.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> he looks like a staffie proper to me, lovely little chap


ahhh great mind think alike....and at the same time....


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think he looks like a staffie ,
How old is he ? , as they do change a bit as they mature . :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He looks like a staffie to me  x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Purebred staff as far as I can see but absolutely gorgeous anyway


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you've got a full staff


----------



## justincjoe (Aug 30, 2009)

yup looks like a pure staff i cant see any other breeds in there


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

To me his face looks slightly different from a full staffy.


----------

